# Übernommener Teich nicht ausreichend tief



## sonja1984 (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

 wir haben uns im Mai einen Garten gepachtet, dieser hat einen Teich mit folgenden abmaßen:

 4 m breit und 6 m lang aber nur 60-65 cm tief.
Es leben 4 Koi und 4 Goldfische darin.

Als wir diesen vor kurzem saubergemacht haben, ist uns bewusst geworden, das der Folienteich wohl zum Überwintern der Fische nicht tief genug ist.
Diesen wollen wir nächstes Jahr tiefer machen.
Folgende Fragen als Neuteichbesitzer,

wie bringen wir die Fische über den Winter?

Wir haben PE Bälle bestellt, und wollten eine Konstruktion um den Teich (Art Gewächshaus aus Luftkammerplatten) bauen.
Welche Heizung wäre zu empfehlen?

Stromkosten für ein Jahr sind erstmal nebensächlich.

Alternativ könnten die Fische in ein Becken, in eines der Gartenhäuser, wo man durchgehend eine Gasheizung auf kleinster Einstellung laufen lässt?

Welche Methode wäre zu empfehlen?

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## PeBo (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sonja,
erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.
Es ist schön, dass du dir Gedanken um das Wohl der Teichbewohner machst und auch schon erste Schritte eingeleitet hast.
Aus welcher Ecke in Deutschland kommst du?
Wenn bei euch die Winter eher warm sind, und nur mit einer Eisdecke von 5-10cm gerechnet werden muss, reicht es vielleicht ja schon mit den Bällen aus - für diesen Winter. Ich würde dann nur noch zusätzlich einen Eisfreihalter und eine kleine Belüftung (eventuell kombiniert) einsetzen.
Hatte denn der Teich in den vergangenen Jahren auch schon Fischbesatz? Wurde auch kalt überwintert? Und stell doch einfach mal ein paar Fotos ein, dann kann man gezielter beraten!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sonja,
herzlich willkommen!
Peter hat ja schon die richtigen Fragen gestellt. 
Wir hatten hier, im Saarland über Jahre einen Teich, der ca. 65 cm tief war. Der ist nie soweit zugefroren, dass die Fische erfroren wären. Aber es kann ja immer ein extremer Winter kommen und dieses Restrisiko bleibt.

Eine Konstruktion mit Stegplatten finde ich klasse. 
Wenn ihr die etwas überdimensioniert könnt ihr auch noch Pflanzen darin Überwintern

Würde 16 mm dreifach PC nehmen und eine ️ Zeltform bauen.
Vor allem auf Standfestigkeit achten. Es gibt auch billige Gewächshäuser in der Größe. Davon kann ich nur abraten. Da __ fliegen euch bei mittlerem Wind schon die Scheiben um raus.
Als Heizung, wenn es elektrisch sein soll eine Gewächshausheizung, suchen im Internet  nehmen. Fi- Schalter und  Sicherung davor ist ein Muss!
Es soll ja nur ein Frostwächter sein. Da sind die Stromkosten mit "Einmal schön Essen gehen" zu vergleichen.
Petroleumheizer würde ich nicht empfehlen. Da hat man immer Ruß und es riecht nach Petroleum.
Gasheizer gibt es auch. Da ist die Regulierung der Temperatur aber aufwändiger und damit sind diese Systeme meist ziemlich teuer. Elegant ist das aber trotzdem. Da ist kein Stromschlagrisiko und als Abgas kommt CO2 und Wasser raus. Bei schönem Wetter wird man eh mal lüften müssen.
Ich bin auch schon auf dene Bilder und Antworten gespannt. 
viele Grüße ,
Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. Sep. 2018)

Vergessen:
Wenn es bei euch regelmäßig sehr kalt wird könnt ihr zusätzlich noch  Frostschutzfolie über die Platten Spannen.
= Luftpolsterfolie dreifach.


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sonja,

willkommen im Forum.  
Peter hat eigentlich schon die wichtigsten Antworten gegeben/Fragen gestellt.
Und zu lesen gibt es hier im Forum auch genug. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
@Chelmon1 :
Es geht doch erst einmal nur um den jetzt kommenden Winter, da würde ich noch kein Drei-Sterne-Häusel basteln.


----------



## Aquaga (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sonja,

herzlich willkommen im Forum  

Wenn es dir vor allem um die Fische geht und Strom und Pumpe am Teich vorhanden sind würde ich empfehlen nicht über den
Umweg Gewächshausluft zu heizen, da hast du viel zu viel Verluste da die Luft ja ein guter Isolator ist.
Erwärme lieber das Wasser direkt. Entweder ein oder auch mehrere Tauchheizstäbe (wie im Aquarium) oder einen "Durchlauferhitzer" nehmen 
(gibt's auch speziell für Teiche) und den als 2. Ausgang an die Pumpe anschließen, auf den dann im Bedarfsfall gewechselt werden kann.

Das wichtigste ist aber eine Teichabdeckung, das hast du ja schon erkannt 

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## sonja1984 (1. Sep. 2018)




----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2018)

sonja1984 schrieb:


> Wir haben PE Bälle bestellt,



kannst du die noch abbestellen? ich habe ca. 15.000 Teichbälle gebraucht abzugeben, und neu kosten die ein Vermögen.


----------



## sonja1984 (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen, also hier das Foto.

Danke für die Hinweise bisher.

Also die Goldfische waren schon drinnen, seit 2 Jahren, und die koi sind dieses Jahr kurz vorher, bevor wir ihn übernommen haben also im Mai dazu gekommen.

Vorher war nur der Oase 5000 im Betrieb und es wurde keine Winterabdeckung drauf gemacht.
Den 14000 haben wir dazu gestellt.

Wir kommen aus Nürnberg.

Also das mit den Doppelstegplatten würden wir auf jeden Fall machen, der Teich wird nächstes Jahr ja nur tiefer und nicht größer, so das man die Konstruktion wieder verwenden kann.

Eine Gewächshaus Heizung die nur außen steht, und nicht im Wasser erhöht ja die Wassertemperatur nicht oder?

Und die Heizung was man in das Wasser hängt, geht das bei einem Folienteich?
Welche wäre das richtige Modell?

Wir haben noch einen Oydator drinnen am Boden, brauchen wir dann trotzdem einen Sprudelstein?

Wir haben uns an die Fische gewöhnt, und möchten sicher sein das sie überleben.

Wir haben die Bälle schon bekommen, nur noch nicht auf dem Teich. Trotzdem danke.  

Danke und Lg
Sonja


----------



## PeBo (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sonja,
wenn der Winter so wird wie in den letzten Jahren sollten deine Vorkehrungen mit den PE - Bällen und der zusätzlichen Abdeckung mit Doppelstegplatten ausreichen (natürlich ohne Gewähr).

Bemühe doch mal deine Suchmaschine mit „Eisfreihalter Teich“. Es gibt dort halt welche mit Schwimmkörper und Heizstab oder auch mit Luftsprudler. Einen von beiden würde ich zusätzlich einsetzen, damit eine Stelle in jedem Fall frei von Eis bleibt und damit giftige Faulgase entweichen können.

Ob ein Oxydator ausreichend Sauerstoff im Winter bringt kann ich dir nicht sagen, damit habe ich keine Erfahrung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## sonja1984 (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Peter, und natürlich auch alle anderen

Vielen Dank. Ich schaue mal was es da gibt.

Eine Frage habe ich noch zur Fütterung.

Wir haben uns im Sommer koi Futter gekauft, das fressen auch die Goldfische.

Da stehen ja Fütterungsempfehlungen drauf, die angegebene Temperatur ist das die Tagestemperatur im Teich oder die Nachttemperatur?

Und sollten wir ein anderes Futter geben und wenn ja ab wann?

Im Moment bekommen sie noch das Hikari Gold.

Und ab wann genau sollten wir gar nicht mehr füttern?


Danke


----------



## PeBo (1. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sonja, also ich füttere meistens so viel, wie die Fische in 3-5 Minuten aufgefressen haben. Das mache ich so zwei bis dreimal am Tag. An die Mengen Empfehlung des Teich Futterherstellers fühle ich mich nicht gebunden.

 Wenn du das so machst, wirst du schon sehen, dass mit sinkendem Sonnenstand und sinkenden Wassertemperaturen der Appetit der Fische abnimmt. Irgendwann,  so in etwa Ende Oktober/Anfang November stelle ich das füttern dann ganz ein. 

 Erst im April, wenn die Wassertemperaturen wieder zweistellig werden, fange ich dann ganz langsam an. Während der Phase, an der ich nicht füttere, lasse ich auch den Teichfilter aus  und motte diesen über Winter frostfrei ein.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sonja,
wenn die Luft über dem Wasser nicht unter +4 Grad abkühlt sollte das Wasser auch nicht zu Eis werden. Aber das wäre ja auch nicht schlimm solange de Fischen ausreichend Raum bleibt um Sauerstoff zu erhalten um ihren heruntergefahrenen Stoffwechsel in Gang zu halten. 

@DbSam : Du hast schon Recht. Ich als Hobbygärtner dachte nur, wenn jemand sich einen Garten pachtet kann sie/er mit Stegplatten in den kommenden Jahen immer was anfangen. 

Ich meine auch, dass in der Winterruhe der Lebewesen im Teich jede künstliche Wasserbewegung durch Sprudelsteine, Pumpen und auch durch Heizstäbe gefähhrlich ist.
Die Schichtung des Wassers kann dann gestört werden und bei längerem Frost kann der Teich im Extremfall plötzlich kompllett durchfrieren. Dann sind 65 cm wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Sep. 2018)

sonja1984 schrieb:


> Es leben 4 Koi und 4 Goldfische darin.


Sind die Fische neu im Teich oder sind die schon über den letzten Winter ?Wenn Ja ist die Chanse hoch das sie auch diesen schaffen. 
Zu der Zeit irgend welche Abdeckungen ?
Kauf am besten so ein Syroporeisfreihalter mit Heizung. Eis nie aufschlagen. Immer ggf ein Loch mit heißem Wasser und Gieskanne rein brennen.


----------



## sonja1984 (4. Sep. 2018)

Vielen Dank nochmal für alle Beiträge, ich werde die Kugel drauflegen, einen Eisfreihalter, und ein Gewächshaus aus Doppelstegplatten und Latten als Spitzdach darüber bauen.
 Nur mit der Belüftung bin ich mir noch nicht sicher und mit der Heizung.

Lg Sonja


----------

